# Hanging Theatrical Banners???



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello all, I have a large Theatrical Banner from "Texas Chainsaw". I'm not a big slasher-flick fan but the graphics are nice.
The banner came with 2 dowels; one plain dowel at the bottom and another dowel on the top that has rubber tips with tiny holes in them and string wrapped around a small white plastic hook-like gadget that I presume is to be used for mounting.
I would like to hang the banner with the included string rig and not damage it by using thumb tacks or anything else that would poke a hole in it.
Is there a forum member out there that has actually worked in a cinema and has experience with these string hangers? If so, your help,(and that from anybody else) would be greatly appreciated.
Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a picture of it and maybe someone can offer some advice. :T


----------

